# FMA in Phoenix



## geezer (Oct 26, 2007)

The FMA's have a pretty thin public presence out here--just a few schools scattered across the fifth largest city in the country. But there are some great practitioners hidden away, looking for people to share with. Balintawak, Serrada, DeCuerdas, Bahala na, DTE and Latosa Escrima are some of the styles represented. If you are into the FMA's and you live in the greater Phoenix metro area, why not weigh in on this thread. I'm getting a group going in central Phoenix called PCE or Phoenix Combat Escrima. What have you got to share?


----------

